# Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit "Biotop Living Pool"?



## Kaebtnkoerk (9. Apr. 2017)

Hallo! 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Naturpool? Wie funktioniert der Biokompaktfilter?
Muss der gereinigt werden?
Wie sieht es mit dem normalen Sandfilter aus - reicht hier rückspülen? Oder "veralgt" der Sand?
LG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaebtnkoerk (9. Apr. 2017)

Das hier hab ich auf schwimmteich.co.at gefunden: "Naturpool: Naturpools sind unabhängig von der Gestaltung künstliche Badegewässer. Die biologischen Vorgänge entsprechen einem nährstoffarmen Fluss (Traun, Ischl, Lammer,...). Die Wasseraufbereitung erfolgt über Schnellfilter. In diesen entstehen auf großen Oberflächen Biofilme, die organische Substanzen unter sauerstoffreichen Bedingungen zerlegen und die freigesetzten Nährstoffe speichern. Deshalb muss auch gewährleistet sein, dass die Filterbiologie gezielt entfernt (geerntet) werden kann, um einen kontrollierten Nährstoffaustrag zu ermöglichen. Je nach System werden unterschiedliche Materialien zur Aufzucht des Biofilms eingesetzt."


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

